# Sobre “ã” e “an”



## meencantesp

No português, existem várias palavras terminadas em “ã”: “irmã”, “órfã”, “Irã”, etc. Existem também as que contêm “an”, “estância”, “anjo”, “Antares”, “manta”, etc. Há ainda os antropônimos terminados em “an” que, não portugueses, são usados no Brasil, e são vários. Faço algumas perguntas:

1 - *À parte o caso dos antropônimos, a pronúncia de “ã” e de “an” é diferenciada?*

Numa aula do colégio, numa aula em que falávamos sobre o número de fonemas e o número de letras, o “an” costumava ser reduzido a “ã”, e, segundo a professora, ambos eram a mesma coisa em termos de fonética. Não vejo como o “ã” possa ser de todo como um “an”. O “an” é como se mais alongado, enquanto o “ã” é um som mais “seco”, ou seja, se cortássemos o que vem depois do “an” numa palavra e ali puséssemos um “ã”, a pronúncia não se manteria:

Altern*ân*cia (pronúncia alongada) -> Altern*ã* (pronuncia “seca”)

Trata-se de diferença sutil, mas perceptível. Deixo um áudio pra ilustrar o que digo:

Áudio

2 - *No caso dos antropônimos, “an” deve ser o mesmo que “ã”? *

Não conheço um nome de pessoa terminado em “ã”, mas um nome assim seria pronunciado de forma natural, como em “órfã”. Por outro lado, aqui no Brasil, por influência estrangeira, veem-se vários nomes terminados em “an”: “Natan”, “Jonathan”, entre outros. O que percebo é que a pronúncia desses nomes não segue tanto a lógica do “irmã”, mas sim a de “estância”, ou seja, o som, em vez de ser “seco”, alonga-se. “Natãm” (esse “ãm” como se fosse o “an” da palavra “manga”; isso é um representação péssima, mas espero que consigam entender).

Há um caso específico que quero comentar: o nome “Danrlei”. Não é um nome usual, mas existe, e até há um jogador de futebol assim chamado. À primeira vista, lendo o nome sem nunca o ter ouvido, fica difícil imaginar a pronúncia: “Danirlei” com o som do “a” fechado? Com o som aberto? Ou “Dãrlei” (é possível essa representação?)? Enfim, a forma falada costuma ser um pouco como essa última: um “a” meio “fechado” sucedido de um “r”. Enfim, como interpretar esse caso?


----------



## machadinho

É a mesma coisa, meencantesp, vamos combinar? As suas comparações pegam contextos fonéticos distintos, daí as diferenças sutis. O certo seria fazer comparações num mesmo contexto fonético. Por exemplo:


rã
ran

Irã
Iran

ímã
íman

talismã
talisman

Antares
Ãtares

anjo
ãjo

etc.​
Ao examinar um traço qualquer, convém mexer de cada vez numa variável só, senão é confusão na certa.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> É a mesma coisa, meencantesp, vamos combinar? As suas comparações pegam contextos fonéticos distintos, daí as diferenças sutis. O certo seria fazer comparações num mesmo contexto fonético. Por exemplo:
> 
> ​rã​ran​​Irã​Iran​​ímã​íman​​talismã​talisman​​Antares​Ãtares​​anjo​ãjo​​etc.​​
> Ao examinar um traço qualquer, convém mexer de cada vez numa variável só, senão é confusão na certa.



Que os sons são muito semelhantes é verdade, mas não me parecem iguais. Nos exemplos que deu, o de “Antares” é aquele em que mais destoam as duas formas: “Ãtares” (se essa escrita fosse possível) seria diferente de “Antares”. Enquanto na segunda forma a língua não se move (o som de “ã” pode ser feito sem mexê-la), na primeira forma a língua toca na parte de trás dos dentes (assim como faz quando pronunciamos o “n” em contextos normais; perceba-se o caso de “noite”). O “an” é quase como se fosse mais “meloso” do que o “ã”.

Ãtares x Antares


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> na segunda forma a língua toca na parte de trás dos dentes


Sim, para articular o tê. Não há diferença entre ã e an.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Sim, para articular o tê. Não há diferença entre ã e an.



Mas numa hipotética grafia de “Ãtares”, é de se supor que uma pessoa que não soubesse da “igualdade” entre “an” e “ã”  fosse pronunciar esse “ã” como o faz em “irmã”, sem essa ligação com o tê, não? É mais ou menos o que quis representar no meu áudio. Parece ser o mais natural interpretar aquele “n” como um som próprio mesmo, até porque de fato é o som de “n”, mas algo como um ditongo (o que não ocorre em alguns casos, como em “gente”, em que não se ouve o som do “n”. Também o sotaque paulistano tem uma particularidade quanto a isso).


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Mas numa hipotética grafia de “Ãtares”, é de se supor que uma pessoa que não soubesse da “igualdade” entre “an” e “ã” fosse pronunciar esse “ã” como o faz em “irmã”, sem essa ligação com o tê, não?


Claro que não.


----------



## nanshu

Não sei a sua região, mas é muito comum - sobretudo em SP - se fazer a coda nasal, né? É um alongamento da nasal. Se formos alongar, seria (quase) a mesma coisa que um bocejo. Tem o nome Miriã né? Que é bem seco ao fim. Mas se pensarmos em Míriam, ele se alonga, mas daí tem a questão da sílaba tônica também. Mas enfim, acho que a principal diferenciação no pt das escritas ã/an/am se deva à coda nasal. Como em "sã" (mais seco ao fim) e "santa" (se a gente falar bem devagar passando de "san-" até "-ta", dá pra sentir um fechamento total até a consoante T).


----------



## guihenning

Coda nasal? O que é isso? Nos meus anos de fonética nunca encontrei o termo como designação de algum fenômeno específico. Coda nasal para mim é quando uma vogal nasal tranca a sílaba. Como é o caso de a.ma.*nhã* e *can*.tar
Note-se que a nasalização duma vogal se dá pelo palato mole, deixando que flua ar também pelo nariz (nalgumas línguas quase que exclusivamente por ele). Tanto é verdade que o <a> nasal não é um a aberto simplesmente nasal, a vogal é [ɛ̃]̃ ou [ɐ̃]  em português e a posição da mandíbula e abertura da boca se fazem *antes* da articulação _per se_. Em nenhum momento a ponta da língua, para a articulação de vogal nasal, avança em direção aos dentes.
O que pode estar causando confusão aqui é que quando a consoante que segue a vogal for um _stop_ (t, d) essa articulação pode-se assemelhar a um ene, mas só se assemelha. Para enxergar a diferença basta trocar a consoante, como, por exemplo, em "cânfora" em que claramente não há qualquer sinal de avanço da ponta da língua em direção aos dentes e o som da vogal nasal é idêntico a "canto". Ao ouvir alguns falantes nordestinos em especial ou mesmo outros falantes brasileiros, pode-se notar também a nasalização de vogal mesmo que não esteja em coda como em "eu amo", muita gente diz [ewɛ̃mʊ]  e, novamente, o som é o mesmo de "cânfora" ou "cantar".
Também se note que quando uma vogal nasal qualquer for seguida de consoante o som parece "se alongar", porque a posição do palato levemente se altera com o avanço ou recuo da língua para a articulação da consoante que segue, mas a vogal e articulação continuam exatamente iguais.

P.S. até o início do século XX a grafia era _amanhan._


----------



## meencantesp

Obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## xiskxisk

"ele tem uma irmã dada como desaparecida"

"irmã dada" soa exatamente igual a "ir mandada"


----------



## englishmania

xiskxisk said:


> "irmã dada" soa exatamente igual a "ir mandada"


Discordo... Não é exatamente igual. Eu não pronuncio da mesma forma.


----------



## meencantesp

xiskxisk said:


> "ele tem uma irmã dada como desaparecida"
> 
> "irmã dada" soa exatamente igual a "ir mandada"



Nunca, mas nunca mesmo elas soariam iguais na fala das pessoas daqui. Talvez em Portugal, mas aqui nunca.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Nunca, mas nunca mesmo elas soariam iguais na fala das pessoas daqui. Talvez em Portugal, mas aqui nunca.


Discordo.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Discordo.



Esqueci de especificar que o “aqui” se refere ao RS. Mas eu sei que, entre alguns paulistas (e isso parece ser mais acentuado nos paulistanos), por exemplo, o “an” antes de “d” pode ser emitido sem aquele toque da ponta da língua no palato (e na parte de trás dos dentes). Agora dando palpite, acho que é uma prática quase que só dos paulistas, não é coisa comum nas outras regiões do país.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Esqueci de especificar que o “aqui” se refere ao RS. Mas eu sei que, entre alguns paulistas, por exemplo, o “an” antes de “d” pode ser emitido sem aquele toque da ponta da língua no palato, mas, agora dando palpite, acho que é uma prática quase que só dos paulistas.


E se a gente fizesse a suposição (só para efeito de raciocínio, sem a pretensão de com isso querer descrever a realidade) de que o Brasil contém mais algumas poucas regiões além de RS e SP?


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> E se a gente fizesse a suposição (só para efeito de raciocínio, sem a pretensão de com isso querer descrever a realidade) de que o Brasil contém mais algumas poucas regiões além de RS e SP?



Deveria ter especificado que o meu “aqui” se referia ao RS, como já dito, logo peço desculpas por isso. Agora, de forma alguma estou tentando excluir as outras regiões do país. Falei do caso de SP porque dele sei um pouco mais, até por ter mais contato com as pessoas de lá.


----------



## guihenning

A única diferença dos paulistanos é que ditongam um <e> que no resto do país é simples. Enquanto todos nós pronunciamos "entendendo" [ẽ.tẽ.dẽ.dʊ]  eles pronunciam [ẽ(j̃).tẽ(j̃).dẽj̃.dʊ] . Todo o resto é igual. Vale lembrar que boa parte das contribuições à fonologia brasileira vêm da UFRGS, cujos atlas dialetais e de pronúncia não especificam nenhuma particularidade exclusiva do RS no quesito vogais nasais.


meencantesp said:


> Esqueci de especificar que o “aqui” se refere ao RS. Mas eu sei que, entre alguns paulistas (e isso parece ser mais acentuado nos paulistanos), por exemplo, o “an” antes de “d” pode ser emitido sem aquele toque da ponta da língua no palato (e na parte de trás dos dentes). Agora dando palpite, acho que é uma prática quase que só dos paulistas, não é coisa comum nas outras regiões do país.


Você quer com isso dizer que para pronunciar o ã a língua tem de estar, dalguma maneira, envolvida? No caso avançando em direção aos dentes?


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Você quer com isso dizer que para pronunciar o ã a língua tem de estar, dalguma maneira, envolvida? No caso avançando em direção aos dentes?



Não é que *tem *de estar, mas está, no meu caso e no das pessoas ao meu redor. A língua naturalmente vai pra frente, e, ou toca na parte traseira dos dentes ou toca na parte “da frente” do palato, muito próximo àquela parte. Não me parece algo extraordinário, ou é? É mais ou menos o mesmo que acontece no espanhol, só que sem aquele “a” aberto. Certa vez fiz uma publicação falando da pronúncia de “ponto”, e creio que ela possa servir de analogia, de alguma maneira.

Atualização: no caso da minha suposição sobre o “an” paulistano, a língua também se mexe, mas fica bem mais pra “trás” na boca, e numa posição diferente, que, por limitações de conhecimento quem sabe fonológico, não consigo explicar.


----------



## guihenning

A mim me é não só extraordinário como inimaginável. Imagino agora sempre que não entendem algo e dizem "hã?" se a ponta da língua fica rígida e travada flutuando na boca entreaberta. Ou se quando dizem "hã-hã" para negação o mesmo acontece. Ou mesmo se a língua insiste em querer se mover quando pronunciam "sanfona" querendo meter um ene ali antes do efe. E assim mesmo for, me espanta que não digam "irmãnu" em vez de irmão, já que o ene e o ã têm esse relacionamento tão próximo e interdependente.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> A mim me é não só extraordinário como inimaginável. Imagino agora sempre que não entendem algo e dizem "hã?" se a ponta da língua fica rígida e travada flutuando na boca entreaberta. Ou se quando dizem "hã-hã" para negação o mesmo acontece. Ou mesmo se a língua insiste em querer se mover quando pronunciam "sanfona" querendo meter um ene ali antes do efe. E assim mesmo for, me espanta que não digam "irmãnu" em vez de irmão, já que o ene e o ã têm esse relacionamento tão próximo e interdependente.



Mas no caso de “sanfona”, a pronúncia vai ser diferente, assim como em “gente”, em “banco”, etc. Em palavras com “n” sucedido de “t” (exceto quando ele vira “tch”) ou “d” (exceto quando ele vira “dj”), a língua vai pra frente, tocando ou quase tocando os dentes. Por sua vez, em “hã” não esse movimento da língua pra frente, é como o “schwa” do inglês (e o mesmo ocorre com “irmã”). Melhor dizendo: “banco” e “manta” têm “ans” diferentes. Não sei se é razoável da minha parte pôr um áudio aqui, mas vou fazê-lo, já o fiz outras vezes. Parece impossível que isso seja tão estranho assim. Lá vai:

Áudio


----------



## Nonstar

machadinho said:


> E se a gente fizesse a suposição (só para efeito de raciocínio, sem a pretensão de com isso querer descrever a realidade) de que o Brasil contém mais algumas poucas regiões além de RS e SP?


Temos CE, MG, MS, PR, SE, TO, PE e tantos outros. Como ficamos então ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## machadinho

Ficamos na mesma.


----------



## meencantesp

Ressuscitando a publicação, vou fazer outra pergunta, uma diferente: *existem duas formas de pronunciar o “ã” de “irmã”?* Eu acho que sim. Uma é como o “schwa” do inglês em “the”. É seco, como já dito aqui. Outra que já ouvi e não consigo explicar pode ser comparado ao “om” de “maçom”, só que, em vez de “om”, seria “am”. “Irmam”, algo assim (embora a representação “am” teoricamente seja idêntica a “ã”; “amanhã”, mostrou-se aqui, já foi “amanhan”).

Isso que acabei de expor parece entrar em choque com a equivalência de “Antares” com “Ãtares”. Pronunciar o “an” como o “schwa” do inglês não acontece. Já em relação à pronúncia parecida com a do “om” de “maçom”, posso dizer até que já ouvi de algumas pessoas em vídeos, por exemplo, mas o mais normal é uma pronúncia diferente dessas duas. O á fica fechado, como o “schwa”, e um som que a mim me parece exatamente um ene antecede o tê. No espanhol, se eu lesse a mesma palavra, a diferença seria que o á não teria esse som de “schwa”, mas um som aberto, como o de “há”. Se eu for separar as sílabas de “Antares”, vou ler o “an” de um jeito bem diferente de como eu leria “ã”. Foi dito aqui entretanto que essa forma diferente é justamente devido ao tê. Enfim, eu não sou especialista em fonética. O que me “aflige” é não entender o porquê de, numa representação fonética da aula de português, o som do “ã” de irmã ser marcado exatamente como a mesma coisa do “an” de “Antares”, que aos ouvidos me soa diferente.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> O que me “aflige” é não entender o porquê de, numa representação fonética da aula de português, o som do “ã” de irmã ser marcado exatamente como a mesma coisa do “an” de “Antares”, que aos ouvidos me soa diferente.


Cuidado para não tomar uma descrição em termos de fonemas por uma em termos de fones. Como você sabe, são tipos de descrição que servem a propósitos diferentes. Me pergunto se a sua aflição, neste e noutro casos, não teria a ver um pouco com certa confusão entre esses planos. O mesmo fonema /ã/, que aparece no entendimento de 'irmã' e 'Antares', é passível de se materializar, na fala, grosso modo, como [ã] ou [ə̃] ou [õ] ou o que for a depender do falante, do dialeto, do idioleto, do registro, das regras de transformação etc. Tendo em mente essa distinção, nos diga por favor: os seus questionamentos sobre o "ã" são a respeito de [ã] ou de /ã/?


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Cuidado para não tomar uma descrição em termos de fonemas por uma em termos de fones. Como você sabe, são tipos de descrição que servem a propósitos diferentes. Me pergunto se a sua aflição, neste e noutro casos, não teria a ver um pouco com certa confusão entre esses planos. O mesmo fonema /ã/, que aparece no entendimento de 'irmã' e 'Antares', é passível de se materializar, na fala, grosso modo, como [ã] ou [ə̃] ou [õ] ou ... dependendo do falante, do dialeto, do idioleto, do registro, das regras de transformação etc. Tendo em mente essa distinção, nos diga por favor: os seus questionamentos sobre o "ã" são a respeito de [ã] ou de /ã/?



Do /ã/.


----------



## machadinho

Então questão resolvida. É /ã/.


----------



## meencantesp

Algo com que me deparei há pouco e que tem muita relação com o assunto desta publicação: a forma adaptada ao português europeu da palavra “rugby”: “râguebi”. Desconhecia palavras que levassem acento circunflexo no á sem que houvesse um eme ou um ene após ele, e, analisando bem agora, ao que parece, a pronúncia de “râguebi” parece fazer uso do mesmo que de que eu e as pessoas daqui fazem ao pronunciar “imã” ou “rã”. Portanto, em tese, no que toca à grafia, “lâ” não me pareceria uma forma impossível.

Uma outra coisa que queria deixar registrada é o seguinte: a abreviação para a palavra “transexual”, “trans”, também costuma ser pronunciada de forma diferente de “lãs”, apesar de em tese “ãs” e “ans” serem a mesma coisa. “Trãs” seria algo bem diferente de “trans” em termos de pronúncia.


----------



## pfaa09

Quanto a "râguebi", conforme esta opinião --> Ainda o termo "rugby" (desporto) - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
é exactamente o que eu achava antes de a consultar. Um puro aportuguesamento da palavra "rugby" (salvo melhor esclarecimento).
A questão que envolve: imã, rã e a tese que se segue respeitante à grafia de lã, confesso que estou confuso, até porque existe a lã (ovelhas) e o lá (nota musical e advérbio).
Quanto à abreviatura de transexual (trans) que, curiosamente, é a primeira parte que constitui o adjectivo e substantivo (trans + sexual), tenho a convicção que o *n* após o *a* determina a diferença de fonemas entre trans e lãs. Na minha opinião, o *a* (em trans) já vai condicionado pela consoante *n, *enquanto que no caso de lãs, a consoante *s* não pede tal pronunciação.


----------



## meencantesp

pfaa09 said:


> A questão que envolve: imã, rã e a tese que se segue respeitante à grafia de lã, confesso que estou confuso, até porque existe a lã (ovelhas) e o lá (nota musical e advérbio).



Existe “lá”, com o som aberto, e existe “lã”, com o som em tese nasal. “Lâ” não existe, mas poderia existir, já que existe “râguebi”. O “â” teria uma pronúncia fechada e, pelo menos conforme a fala da minha região, seria idêntica à de “lã”. Eu sinceramente não perceberia diferença alguma entre “lâ” e “lã” no que toca à forma de pronunciar.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> A única diferença dos paulistanos é que ditongam um <e> que no resto do país é simples. Enquanto todos nós pronunciamos "entendendo" [ẽ.tẽ.dẽ.dʊ]  eles pronunciam [ẽ(j̃).tẽ(j̃).dẽj̃.dʊ] . Todo o resto é igual. Vale lembrar que boa parte das contribuições à fonologia brasileira vêm da UFRGS, cujos atlas dialetais e de pronúncia não especificam nenhuma particularidade exclusiva do RS no quesito vogais nasais.
> 
> Você quer com isso dizer que para pronunciar o ã a língua tem de estar, dalguma maneira, envolvida? No caso avançando em direção aos dentes?



Ressuscitando mais uma vez a publicação, após a ter relido, queria deixar claro um mal-entendido que houve. Quando eu disse que a língua estava envolvida na tal pronúncia, estava fazendo referência era ao “an” quando sucedido de determinadas consoantes, nomeadamente o dê e o tê, o que acontece justo pelas consoantes, fato que até já tinha sido citado antes. O “ã” em fim de palavra e o “an” antes de outras vogais não têm a língua envolvida nas suas pronúncias.

Ao mesmo tempo, e seguindo a lógica, uma hipotética grafia “Ãtares” em vez de “Antares”, se considerássemos que a leitura vem antes da pronúncia, não seria pronunciada do mesmo jeito que “Antares” por todos os falantes, e isso digo fazendo uma comparação com a pronúncia de “maçã”. O “ã” final desta não é exatamente nasal para todos os falantes, o que se tem para muitos é só um som fechado, um xevá. “Ãtares” seria um á fechado sucedido de “tares”, simplesmente. A respeito do assunto, li um artigo da UFRGS de nome _Elevação da vogal /a/ em contexto nasal em português brasileiro: estudo preliminar_ e, mesmo sem entender 100% dos termos presentes nele, consegui captar mais ou menos o que acontece.

Agora, quanto a “râguebi”, palavra com acento circunflexo no á indicando somente um xevá, assim como o “ã” final pode representar para muitos, a curiosidade permanece. Seria bem possível, para parte dos falantes do português, representar a letra u da palavra “but” do inglês como “ã”, em analogia com o “ã” de “lã”, da mesma forma que seria possível escrever “lã” como “lâ” (já que existe “râguebi”), como eu já disse. Acerca de “trans” também fica a curiosidade, porque nessa palavra mesmo quem pronúncia “lãs” com o xevá acaba pronunciando um som nasal.


----------

